

ARST ARSW: Star Wars sorted alphabetically - pit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GFW-eEWXlc

======
pit
Where is "trap"?

~~~
aye
Wrong movie -- you're thinking of The Empire Strikes Back.

